# Hello everyone



## The Cumbrian (Apr 30, 2009)

Just worked out how to post a new thread.

Havn't got a camper yet, just learning about them, always ready to listen to advice.
And give any I can.


----------



## Deleted member 4850 (Apr 30, 2009)

Great to have you aboard! Lots of advice on the go here - hope you end up getting a great van!


----------



## Deleted member 4053 (Apr 30, 2009)

*Welcome*

welcome to the site
weez 
Tony


----------



## messenger 2.5td (Apr 30, 2009)

Welcome to the site from another cumbrian,any questions ask awayAndy


----------



## Trevor (Apr 30, 2009)

I love Cumbria, welcome Cumbrian


----------



## Jacques le foot (Apr 30, 2009)

Hi Cumbrian,  Welcome from me too. I suppose you do realise that you live in 'God's Country'....as far as I'm concerned that is ha! ha!
  Hope you enjoy our friendly, informative site..and that we inspire you to get a van and 'go wild'

Jackie


----------



## runnach (Apr 30, 2009)

The only advice I would give, is that each feature that you want will be irrelevant to someone else.

I have owned my van for 12 months. the only thing I miss is an Oven....considering the number of continental vans sold minus oven and our European cousins cuisine expectations I am in a minority it would appear

What I am trying to say in the nicest possible way is for sure make up your wish list and decide what is necessity and would be nice. What would you forego etc.

And start of on that basis.

If your experience echos most owners I suspect after 6 months you will have a different perspective and the choice of second van becomes easier.

Not the ideal answer to your quest, but I think a truthful one 

Good luck on whatever you decide 

Channa


----------



## Pioneer (Apr 30, 2009)

The Cumbrian said:


> Just worked out how to post a new thread.
> 
> Havn't got a camper yet, just learning about them, always ready to listen to advice.
> And give any I can.



Hi,
Draw up a list of things that you would require in you Motorhome when viewing, it's a difficult enough time and a list would help you choose. You never find a van with everything you require, but a list will keep things fresh in your mind. Good luck.

Happy Camping


----------



## Jacques le foot (Apr 30, 2009)

Yes Pioneer, I did the same. We had been caravanners for some 20 years before we ventured (or should I say could afford) a motorhome, and we knew it would be the one and only. So I drew up a 'wish list' of what I needed, and couldn't live without. Then started looking. We inspected and scrutinised dozens of different manufacturers and models..until one day I went in to this model at the NEC show, and knew immediately that this was THE one for me.
  That was 4 years ago, and I love it as much today as I did then (good job eh! cos I was stuck with it anyway!!)
  Cumbrian...take your time..don't be rushed into buying anything..it is a big investment, and needs to be right.
  Good luck..ask away if there is anything anyone of us on this site can help you with,

Jackie


----------



## The Truck (May 1, 2009)

Hi Cumbrian

Good to see a fellow 'shires- man' on this site. but lets be more specific; Cumberland or Westmorland? Either way please ask if you need any help and are looking for your first short hop to test out (its always the hardest!)I'm sure we can find somewhere nice for you.

M


----------



## The Cumbrian (May 1, 2009)

Cumberland.

West Cumberland.

Yes it's nice that someone remembers ther's 2 counties in the modern Cumbria. Had the argument with a younger person who asked where I was born? 
"Cumberland." 
Don't you mean Cumbria, there isn't a Cumberland. 
"But there was when I was born"

Thanks for all posts, we're just getting ideas at the moment, hoping to have the year (more or less) time out travelling before we get too old and decrepit, so appreciate any comments / suggestions at all.

Best type of van? 
Insurances?
Costs involved? 
Safe / non-safe places? 
So many unknowns.


----------



## messenger 2.5td (May 1, 2009)

The Truck said:


> Hi Cumbrian
> 
> Good to see a fellow 'shires- man' on this site. but lets be more specific; Cumberland or Westmorland? Either way please ask if you need any help and are looking for your first short hop to test out (its always the hardest!)I'm sure we can find somewhere nice for you.
> 
> M



Are we going to create divisions between countiesthe jam eaters v the marra's not forgetting the barra jacksAccording to my birth certificate i was born in Lancashire but since the reorginisation in the 1970's i am now stuck with being a Cumbrian.Bearing in mind we are in the 2nd largest county after North Yorkshire there must be countless suitable stopover but being so close to home doesn't feel like i am away,so prefer to go up the m6 to Scotland or over to Yorkshire.Welcome to the forum and keep on postingAndy.


----------



## The Cumbrian (May 2, 2009)

Yes marra,

I'm sure there must be many Cumbrian places suitable for wildcamping, like yourself, being local, just never looked for them.


----------

